# Splashway



## jefull77

Headed there this weekend for the first time this summer! Anybody headed out there?


----------



## glampers

Never tried this park. We thought we would just go for the day and try out the water park before we hauled the trailer over there. Write a review after you go. Have a good time.


----------



## jefull77

I've done been a few times, we love it! Camping is great as well as the park


----------



## parrka

Love the place. Been the last two summers. The family that runs the park are wonderful people. Have not been this year yet. We talked to them at the camping show and they told us that they have expanded the water park and the campground. If you go,look into joining the Ray Club to get discounts.


----------



## glampers

Jefull77, can you give us a review on how the park and your weekend went. Thanks


----------



## sea sick

Nice to see ya there Jeff. 

The park to me is kinda like yogi, but better for the older kids to. Nice park, plenty to do. Tables with shade, and close to the water. One part of the camp site is full of nice oaks, the other doesn't have much shade at all. We stayed in the cabins,very nice and have everything you need in them. We took the ranger, put the coolers n kids in them and it made it real nice to limit the walking. Staff is very nice and hospitable. Would go back for sure. 
The pond is loaded with fish, take worms with ya, they have seen everything in academy thrown at them,but will demolish the worms.

Only thing that would have been nicer was if the park opened before 12 on Sunday. Opens at 10 the other 6 days.


----------



## krfish

It's a great place for families. I used to be the maintenance manager there. My buddy and his father in law own it. It's catered to families, and they've done some great things to the place. Added more slides and a zip line this year.


----------



## sea sick

krfish said:


> It's a great place for families. I used to be the maintenance manager there. My buddy and his father in law own it. It's catered to families, and they've done some great things to the place. Added more slides and a zip line this year.


Do you know a guy named Matt,use to do insurance, then started working there again. Big guy, very nice, made us feel at home. Forgot about the zip lines, they looked fun for the kids.


----------



## krfish

Matt is one of my best friends. He's a great guy! He has a place in Indianola and we've been on many a duck hunts together! Il have to tell him he impressed y'all. I'll see him this weekend at my bachelor party.


----------



## sea sick

He seemed like more than a employee, he actually cares about the place and it's guest. So that's nice to see. We stayed in cabin 8, he dropped in to welcome us and then I saw him at the park the next day. Good guy.


----------



## krfish

sea sick said:


> He seemed like more than a employee, he actually cares about the place and it's guest. So that's nice to see. We stayed in cabin 8, he dropped in to welcome us and then I saw him at the park the next day. Good guy.


For sure. He takes care of all the guest and marketing. He's a people person for sure.


----------



## Lawdawg972

We went there a few weeks back for our sons field trip with his school. The personnel were very hospitable. Will definitely head back there this summer.


----------



## glampers

how is the park with crowds? I mean I know it will get crowded but does it ever get too crowded where its not any fun?


----------



## StinkBait

I have never been to Splashway but it sounds like they know how to treat their customers. Yogi on the other hand has a ways to go, it doesn't take long before you get to the park that you come across a rude employee.


----------



## jefull77

The park was great and the camping was awesome!! Like sea sick said Matt and everyone there are very courteous and care about you and your family. The park even though it was memorial day weekend, and there was a lot of people was still really spread out and you were able to enjoy yourself all day. The slides do have lines but that's what you expect but you're not waiting forever. We (adults) went in when it opened and hit the slides up before the lines got long and was good enough for us! Then watched the kids play and sat in the water and lazy river the rest of the day. We got season passes so we will be back a few more times this summer!!


----------



## glampers

jefull77 said:


> The park was great and the camping was awesome!! Like sea sick said Matt and everyone there are very courteous and care about you and your family. The park even though it was memorial day weekend, and there was a lot of people was still really spread out and you were able to enjoy yourself all day. The slides do have lines but that's what you expect but you're not waiting forever. We (adults) went in when it opened and hit the slides up before the lines got long and was good enough for us! Then watched the kids play and sat in the water and lazy river the rest of the day. We got season passes so we will be back a few more times this summer!!


sweet good news. Thanks for the review. A couple weeks ago we went to great wolf lodge and it was fantastic. We all had a complete blast. But, they were extremely crowded. In the wave pool if you would stick you arms out you would touch a person on either side. wait 15-20 minutes to ride 1 slide etc... But that didn't change our feelings on great wolf as the day after we got back we booked our next trip there.


----------



## sea sick

glampers said:


> sweet good news. Thanks for the review. A couple weeks ago we went to great wolf lodge and it was fantastic. We all had a complete blast. But, they were extremely crowded. In the wave pool if you would stick you arms out you would touch a person on either side. wait 15-20 minutes to ride 1 slide etc... But that didn't change our feelings on great wolf as the day after we got back we booked our next trip there.


I've been to Grey wolf a few times, I like Grey wolf during the week, but the weekend is crazy. Splashway was much better even tho it was the holiday weekend. I'd rather hit up splashway over Grey wolf.


----------



## palletman

Great place. Very family oriented. My kids love it. I like it too


----------



## jefull77

return weekend set for July 18th


----------



## texacajun

Splashway is a favorite for our family. We generally rent a cabana and love it. The crowds generally aren't that bad and the staff is quite hospitable. I am most pleased with my visits there.

I will have to say, the last time I was there was a couple of Sundays ago. At one point they stopped the Christian music, got on the Mic, asked everyone to remove their covers (hats), played the National Anthem and dedicated it to our troops. As a prior service Marine, and a dad of 2 active duty Marines and one active duty Soldier.....it meant a lot.

You couldn't have earned more respect from me and I will return to Splashway on a regular basis. 

More companies should follow the mold that Splashway has designed....their getting it right. 

I suppose its a double edged sword though, as word gets out, the more crowded it will be. I was trying to keep it a secret!:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## printman

Stayed there this last weekend and had a great time. Zip Line was fun but pricey. We were in our motor home in the back area (not shaded) and it was just fine with me. There are shaded areas with trees that look nice but I reserved last minute. The restrooms and showers were very clean if you need them.


----------



## DCW

We just got back from 2 nights at Splashway. i have to agree with the other comments. We took the rv had a nice shade and quiet spot. My sisters both rented cabins. The cabins i felt were real nice. As far as the waterpark it was real good but very crowded. But it was 2 for 1 tuesday. We rented a med. cabana with wait service for food and drinks. Let me tell you these two young men took excellent care of us all day. With our ray card we got a ten percent discount on everything we bought including our tickets. Very well run with very friendly employees. I don't think i have ever seen so many lifeguards in one place. We will return but when the weather is abit cooler.


----------

